# RSVCHAD's 2006 Legacy GT



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

This has been a work in progress on my 2006 Subaru Legacy GT since October, coming steadily along when I can spare some time. I will add pictures as I progress. It is intended for my personal enjoyment on a day-to-day basis. Competing with this system is not intended, but I'm hoping that after completion it would be able to enter a local event without emabarrasment. I look forward to your feedback. This has been a hobby of mine for 18 years and hopefully you can tell this is not my first installation, but I'm no pro by any means. 

As this car is my daily driver, it needed to undergo changes that would not render the car undriveable for more than a day at a time. Other than that the goals of the system are:
1. Simplicity
2. Conservation of space
3. Reliability
and of course
4. Sound Quality

The car:



















This seems like wasted space between the spare tire and trunk floor:



















On to the "fun":




























A solid layer of RAAMmat for the trunk (Thanks Rick!):




























































































And Ensolite on top:


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Building the interconnects:

I needed to get six independent channels of audio to the rear of the car, but I couldn't find an elegant and affordale solution available. So I set out to build my own (Thanks DIYmobileaudio!) These were constructed using Monster IL-400R bulk interconnect wire and the ever popular Streetwires ends.

The wire comes wrapped in a UL3 jacket for in-wall installation and contains a balanced, twisted pair with 100% foil shield and drain wire. Using three runs of this to get my necessary six channels would be pretty bulky. I decided to strip the UL jacket and combine six runs into a single run of Techflex (Thanks Parts Express!)



























































































































































For power wire I chose the Kicker PKD-1 kit as the wire, despite being 1/0, is very flexible and purchased from ebay, it's a bargain.

Utilizing a factory grommet behind the intercooler to get power into the cabin:



















Fits, but just barely:















































Making a solid ground:


















































































And into the cabin, down the driver's side:




























And the passenger side for the signal cables:


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Amplifiers and distribution will be tucked out of the way under the trunk floor. The factory includes a styrofoam tray to give support to the trunk floor and it also functions as storage, although I'm not sure what they had in mind.

The frame work is built from 1/2" MDF:




























The 1/4" MDF measuring up for fitment. This will be used to give the amp rack a flush look.










Test fitting in the desired position:










Holes drilled for wire and fans:




























Creating brackets for amp rack to pivot off spare tire:





































Using countersunk T-nuts to secure brackets:



















And test fitting with with future cross-member:



















Prepping mounting holes for paint:



















The cross-member taking shape:




























Hardware for mounting amps and power distribution:



















Amp rack ready for paint:



















Paint in the form of good ol' Rustoleum black textured finish. I love this stuff. Goes on easy and covers pretty large flaws:























































Flush trim for amps starting to take form:



















Bracketing coming together:
































































And more test fitting:



















A bit more work on the flush trim for the amps, since I'm apparently not the best when it comes to cutting straight lines with the jigsaw:


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Making the vent for hot air to escape:














































Covering the uhmm... cover with microsuede (Thanks JoAnn Fabrics!):














































And the amprack itself gets some wrap in the form of black trunk liner:




























Grommets used throughout:










And time to mount components and trim inside top with microsuede:




























And how it starts to come together:




























And to finish it off around the edge:





































Time to color match those Phoenix Gold power distribution blocks. I used the Rustoleum textured finish black here as well:









































































Looks much better in black:










As do the brackets:



















Now for some wiring fun:


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

I wanted XM radio, but didn't want the ugly antenna:

There was some wasted space under the hood scoop and member #072 from Legacygt.com gave me the idea. Thanks #072!









































































Entering down into driver's side fender:










And into cabin:










Box #1 for the Terk XM set-up under the dash:










Part #2 tucked into the opening for the headunit/HVAC:


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Reserved for headunit modification and install.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Reserved for front door install.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

As a precursor for subwoofer install I went ahead and added a vent to the rear deck to help get sub-bass into the cabin. The Legacy's have a fold-down center arm rest with pass-through, but I didn't want to drive around with it down all the time. Fortunately the Legacy also has an 8-inch hole in the rear deck where the OEM Japanese Legacies get an optional subwoofer. In US spec cars this hole is covered with a block-off plate, which I took care of in short order.



















I initially thought about just cutting the hole and mounting one of the parts express two-piece grilles over the top:










I couldn't do it as it too out of place. I decided to flush the grille into the deck for a morefactory appearance:










The Dremel is your friend!:























































And the Parts Express Grille gets sacraficed:



















Coveredin black grille cloth:




























Ensolite replaces factory sound absorption material:



















And Viola:


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

reserved for my comments


















j/k. incredible deadening job ! ! ! coming along nicely. how about some details of the gear getting installed.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Incredible job. I wish I could do all of this custom work. I don't have the patience for most of that.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking really good.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I like it... Just wish I had the depth above my spare to do that, but I've gotta build a subfloor for the whole trunk.

Starting to wish more and more that I'd bought the legacy I was lookin at


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Incredible work


----------



## energizedsbs (Dec 11, 2007)

very nice job.. killer work man


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice work. i esp like the amp rack. that's always something that i spend a lot of time trying to get right, and i can never get it quite how i want it. you did a killer job!


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Are you kidding me? ****ing awesome work and build up pics! So good!

What did you use to smooth the MDF on the oval vent cutout on the "cover" after you hole-sawwed it and jig-sawed it.

-aaron


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of the positive comments from everyone. You are pretty much seeing where I'm at today. I have a few more pictures to add to show very recent progress.

ArcL100, I used the sanding drum on the dremel followed by prodigious TLC with sand paper by hand. 

BTW, Much of the technique used in my install was picked up from this very forum. I'm hoping that someone can pick something up from my work as well, so if you have questions, don't hesitate to ask. I'm also open to any constructive criticism. Please let me know if you see me headed down the wrong path along the way.

As to components being used, per request:

Source: Alpine CDA-9887 with KCA-422i iPod interface and Terk XM radio interface.

Processor: Alpine KTX-100EQ Audyssey MultEQ

Amplifiers: Mids/Highs - Alpine PDX-4.150, Lows - Alpine PDX-1.1000

Component speakers: Alpine SPX-17PRO active

Subwoofer: Boston SPG-555


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

You definitely learned something! Let us know how you like the Alpine SPX-17PRO active.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Love the attention to detail. Good job. Can't wait to see the rest...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

great to see another LGT owner on here  i have been meaning to revamp the system in mine for hte last year lol..but never have time since i work on others cars all the itme...

cant wait to see the result!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

This is one serious work!! Congratulations and more pictures please!!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, VERY NICE!

Good to see a nice install east of the mountains 

Thanks for all the pics too!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

That is awesome work! I wish I had the time and patience (and skill) to do that level of detail. I can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

THAT is teh Hawtness!

I LOVE the XM antenna install, great idea!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

chad said:


> THAT is teh Hawtness!
> 
> I LOVE the XM antenna install, great idea!


chad, your avatar scares the crap out of me every time i see it.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Great start and an awesome attention to detail. The sirius antenna placement is genius.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful.

That makes me want to gut my car and start all over again.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

You make me seriously want to move the XM Radio antenna in my STI install. That is a great idea!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> You make me seriously want to move the XM Radio antenna in my STI install. That is a great idea!


I've seen a lot of people put them under the bumper plastic too on the inner steel, I've thought about re-doing mine but for you Suby owners that's just tits!


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Incredible work! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Looks like I missed my window of opportunity to edit my other posts. Hopefully NP can clean those up for me. Moving on...

Here is the least difficult part of my install so far. I say it's the least difficult because I actually had very little to do with it. For those familiar with the new generation Legacies you already know that the radio and dual zone HVAC unit is not only cosmetically one unit, but also electrically one unit. To put it bluntly, replacing the radio in this platform is a huge pain in the ass. 
Most opt for utilizing the OEM unit with outboard processing or installing a unit above the factory unit in the cubby. Neither of these options was really acceptable to me. A select few have completely dismantled the entire assembly to physically separate the circuit boards and reform the cosmetics to accept a DIN or double DIN unit. Unfortunately I didn't have the time and perhaps the skills to perform such an endeavor. 
Fortunately a vendor on the legacygt.com board came through to offer the service for the few that were willing invest in the hours of custom labor needed to perform the delicate surgery. Highline Car Audio in Commerce City, CO performed 15 of these transformations thus far. Some of the pictures below show modifications to my actual unit, while others are the units of other participants. On to the fun...




























Here the main display board for the HVAC system is made short enough to allow a double DIN opening above. Notice the number of traces that must be reconnected. 



















And putting it back together:


















































































The cosmetics coming together:














































And back into the car it goes:


















































































And done:


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

that looks freaking awsome....great work w/ the install so far I love it.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Here are some more recent pictures of the wiring that resides underneath the backseat:














































And into the trunk:




























One last check for physical fitment and integration of the amp rack:



















Here you can see the relays for basic system functions tucked away:





































Measuring the wire to terminate nicely without excess:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

That is freaking awesome work,I like how the radio's face match the climate controls.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh wow, wow, and wow.
'nuff said.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 on all the complements. Great install. The cabling will probably outlast the car... But knowing most of us, it will get replaced sooner or later.
Keep up the updates, and particularly good work on the a/c-radio-dash intergration.


----------



## twista17 (Jun 5, 2007)

man, that's amazing work you got there. the detail and fit of the amp rack is better than some pros i've seen. deadening was nice and clean and the xm antenna is such a neat trick.

will be watching this post for more updates. 

quick question, so the aircon switches all work after the re-wiring? that's such a touqh one.

congratulations!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

To rsvchad or others that can help: What type of relay is being used to start the fans? Appreciate that you can post a close up photo on it or give me the model number, thanks..


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Fantastic work!

Wiring looks excellent as well. Being someone who's anal about wiring I really wish I had the patience to do what you've done in that department.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

im in awe of ur diy dude....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

kyheng said:


> To rsvchad or others that can help: What type of relay is being used to start the fans? Appreciate that you can post a close up photo on it or give me the model number, thanks..


Standard bosch relay, very common and VERY durable.



That dash panel re-work is fantastic! I'm digging it!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

chad, do you mean that every relay also can work?


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

chad said:


> Standard bosch relay, very common and VERY durable.
> 
> 
> 
> That dash panel re-work is fantastic! I'm digging it!


SPDT relay. Single pole double throw.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

rsvchad said:


>


What a hack!! The relays are crooked and one of them is different!! 

J/K. Amazing work. You don't have to worry about getting "embarrassed" if you go to a show. That's for sure. As long as the sound keeps up with the install you'll be taking home some trophies with no problem. 
You said you sent the radio out to be done right? Either way, that is some crazy effort to get a radio in the dash. 

Lovin' it. Great attention to detail.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks man, I think I got the point already.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Fran82 said:


> SPDT relay. Single pole double throw.


Correct, so you can wire it normally open or normally closed, so low current can turn it on OR off.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> What a hack!! The relays are crooked and one of them is different!!
> 
> J/K. Amazing work. You don't have to worry about getting "embarrassed" if you go to a show. That's for sure. As long as the sound keeps up with the install you'll be taking home some trophies with no problem.
> You said you sent the radio out to be done right? Either way, that is some crazy effort to get a radio in the dash.
> ...


You caught me on the relays. Since they were out of sight I just wanted to make sure they were secure and safe. I scrounged the house/garage for damn near an hour trying to find three matching relays, but alas couldn't do it. I may have had a few Alaskan Amber's when mounting the relays - they looked straight at the time

Yes, the radio was sent to Highline Car Audio in Commerce City, CO for the re-work. I cannot take credit for it, but I can tell you that it wasn't an inexpensive modification. They did excellent work and far exceeded my expectations for follow-up.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I know they have OEM Navigation on these in the top pocket, any thoughts about that? I'm thinking about getting one of these and keeping the OEM where it is and then putting a Kenwood KOSV1000 system in the top spot. Just a thought?

juan


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

man, that car is begging for an IB setup.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> I know they have OEM Navigation on these in the top pocket, any thoughts about that? I'm thinking about getting one of these and keeping the OEM where it is and then putting a Kenwood KOSV1000 system in the top spot. Just a thought?
> 
> juan



Yes OEM navi, if so equipped, comes in the cubby area between the center vents. All accounts are that it is one of the worst OEM navigation set-ups around. Quite a few have integrated an aftermarket double DIN set-up into the cubby area. It requires extending the radio harness wiring up to that spot and moving the the info display down below the radio/HVAC to where the ashtray resides. AVO Turbo World offers a kit to move the info display, but it isn't cheap. Someone on legacygt.com made a home-made relocation that looked pretty good. 
You must leave power to the OEM radio to be able to operate the HVAC system and shoehorning a double DIN in that spot requires a decent amount of custom work. If you want a double DIN in that spot then I would buy the car without navi, becuase models with navi integrate the info display into the screen, so you would lose it (mpg, time, outside temp etc.) by replacing it.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

rsvchad said:


> Yes OEM navi, if so equipped, comes in the cubby area between the center vents. All accounts are that it is one of the worst OEM navigation set-ups around. Quite a few have integrated an aftermarket double DIN set-up into the cubby area. It requires extending the radio harness wiring up to that spot and moving the the info display down below the radio/HVAC to where the ashtray resides. AVO Turbo World offers a kit to move the info display, but it isn't cheap. Someone on legacygt.com made a home-made relocation that looked pretty good.
> You must leave power to the OEM radio to be able to operate the HVAC system and shoehorning a double DIN in that spot requires a decent amount of custom work. If you want a double DIN in that spot then I would buy the car without navi, becuase models with navi integrate the info display into the screen, so you would lose it (mpg, time, outside temp etc.) by replacing it.


I should have re-read what I wrote before posting. Get something like a 7" screen (carputer, or controlling the Kenwood VOS-K1000) and putting that in the top spot where the OEM navigation would be).

Yeah, OEM wouldn't work.. getting software for it would be interesting, pretty sure they didn't offer it in the US. But tempering with the OEM radio would scare me.

Juan


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Plenty have installed screens in the cubby spot. There is actually a huge car pc sticky over on legacygt.com in the interior section.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

rsvchad said:


> Plenty have installed screens in the cubby spot. There is actually a huge car pc sticky over on legacygt.com in the interior section.


That's why I brought it up. I'm thinking the Kenwood aftermarket route with the display in the top. Cool

Juan


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Great looking work. I would hope you're planning on competing and showing that ride off. The crap thing is that the show circuit in the Northwest is dried up. There are a few of us that are trying to bring MECA up there. Good luck with the rest of the install.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Great work on the climate control integration. 

I felt stomach knot as I fathomed performing that operation. 

Give that guy a pat on the back and a gold star.:blush:


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Thanks again for all the positive comments!

Thought you might like to see some of my previous builds.

My 2005 STi:
http://www.iwsti.com/forums/i-c-e-security/28500-finally-done-05-install.html

My ex-wife's 2001 GTi, which was my first foray into DIY drivers - Dynaudio and Vifa:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/213677

And my old 1998 Honda Accord:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/209800


And my very first system consisted of:
Eclipse ECD-412
Linear Power 652iQ in tri-mode
Kicker 100 HZ passive
Kicker C-10 4 ohm
Altec Lansing components - Don't remember model number, but they were about $150 for the 6.5" complete set and they FREAKIN ROCKED.
Sorry no pictures - Guess the year


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> And my very first system consisted of:
> Eclipse ECD-412
> Linear Power 652iQ in tri-mode
> Kicker 100 HZ passive
> ...


1993?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow! just wow! you are awesome! looks real good so far. i hope it sounds as good as it looks when it's all done.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> 1993?



Indeed the year was 1993. You win a cookie. You must come to my house to collect. 

Fran82, I made a change for you:

Moved the relays from the amp rack to a seperate piece of ABS. I had some binding problems with the wires against the spare when the rack was lifted.





































Installed in close proximity to where they originally were:










Moving onto the doors:










Mat in place on outside skin:









Prepping wire for run through door:


















Through factory boot:



























Secured in door:









Ensolite applied to outer skin and inner skin with mat:









Modifying the Alpine rings:










Ring mounted:









Ensolite goes on:









Wiring terminated:









SPX-17PRO woofer installed:


















Driver's side receives same treatment:






















































Here you can see the strip caulk which was also used on the passenger side:































































Mat on interior panel:


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Starting on the a-pillars:










A simple drop-in this is not:









Time for some rings to form pods:



























Wrapping:


















Resined:









More to come...


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

nice!, did you fill the door "holes/gaps" with anything before the ensolite went over them?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

It's turning out GREAT.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

vwtoby said:


> nice!, did you fill the door "holes/gaps" with anything before the ensolite went over them?


The largest hole at the bottom/back of each door has a plastic panel the was covered in RAAMmat on the backside. The rest of the holes were covered using RAAMmat only.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> Installed in close proximity to where they originally were:


Nice. Much better. Now you just need 3 relays that match. BTW, why does it look like the relays keep changing? Every pic seems to have 3 different ones. 
Also, what's up with the loose plugs on the left amp (from this angle anyway)? 

Door install looks nice, but you probably won't notice much difference between the factory speakers and those Alpines.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

great work again. Have you pre-determined the angle those tweeters will be working at? Is that the significance of the measurement? If so I like the way you're precise (as precise as you can be on something subjective)...
well done.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> Now you just need 3 relays that match. BTW, why does it look like the relays keep changing? Every pic seems to have 3 different ones.
> Also, what's up with the loose plugs on the left amp (from this angle anyway)?
> 
> Door install looks nice, but you probably won't notice much difference between the factory speakers and those Alpines.


The three relays installed in the trunk are the same three that have always been there. I didn't need to unplug any of the wiring to move them from the original location to the new location. The three you see outside of the car are for mock-up and never made it into the car. I don't believe I own three matching relays. They are all Potter Brumfield, but all a bit different. The plugs on the amp were lose to give some play while redoing the tie-downs for the wiring in the trunk. I had to go back and add the speaker wire for the subwoofer(s).


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> great work again. Have you pre-determined the angle those tweeters will be working at? Is that the significance of the measurement? If so I like the way you're precise (as precise as you can be on something subjective)...
> well done.


The measurement was to make sure I had a match on the other side. I will have pictures up soon of the completed a-pillars in the car.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

lookin REAL good


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

That is in on hell of a install Rsvchad.... 

Look at your install inspires me to start my "new" system in my 04 WRX Wagon. 
May I ask what made you go with the Alpine Type X speakers? Also I'm curious to see the tweeter install, are the stock location of the tweeters on the door like wrx's?


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Midwestrider said:


> That is in on hell of a install Rsvchad....
> 
> Look at your install inspires me to start my "new" system in my 04 WRX Wagon.
> May I ask what made you go with the Alpine Type X speakers? Also I'm curious to see the tweeter install, are the stock location of the tweeters on the door like wrx's?



Thanks Midwestrider. What do you ride?

I went with the Type-X PRO's due to cost. I had access to dealer accomodation pricing on Boston SPZ's, Polk SR's and the Alpine set. I owned the predecessor to the SPZ's (Z6) in my 2005 STi and wasn't that impressed. My brother-in-law owns a set of the SR6500's installed in an 06 Forester. I like these, but I was not overwhelmed with them. The Alpine's seem to offer similar qualities to the Polks at $120 less at my cost and I'm glad I went with them. Their low-end is some of the best I've heard for a 6" driver installed in a car door. The tweeters are very smooth, but still very detailed. The one drawback is thier frequency response out of the box without the passive x-overs was pretty nasty and jagged. IMPRINT cleaned this up nicely and they sound marvelous now. 

My stock tweeter location is very similar to your 04 rex. I've never had good luck with stock tweeter locations at the top of the door. I wanted to use the sail panels, but lacked the room; the Alpine PRO tweeter is rather large, requiring a 2.25" + cutout. I ended up in the a-pillar after auditioning them in the kicks, at the stock door spot and on the a-pillar. All spots were a compromise, but this turned out to be the least compromised. I was totally against mounting the tweeter so far away from the mid until this car and IMPRINT. It is very cohesive and wide, although imaging is not pin-point accurate.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice progress on the install.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

A-pillars done!

Bags are wrapped around the top half to keep the OEM fabric out of the way, but I didn't end up keeping it anyways.













































































































And I didn't end up using the factory cloth because the black fabric to form the shape showed through on the light colored cloth and I wasn't about to prime/paint the panel to cover it. Oh and also I ruined it by soaking it with spray glue. What you see may be a temporary solution, but it is starting to grow on me. I'll see how long it holds up to the sun. If anyone has a suggestion to material that matches the factory taupe color, let me know. None of my local upholstery or fabric stores had anything to match. This is the left overs from the amp rack cover.


















































































The associated wiring:

Yellow and blue wires control the fans and future accessory respectively. As you can see they are not connected yet. Switches for these will be hidden on the fuse panel door.






















































Please forgive the sideways pictures.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

A couple pictures of the ABS fuse holder I made.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the covered a-pillars.... 
Not to take from your post but I have a 04 WRX Wagon, I've ripped the old stereo out as I've been look at doing something different. It consisted of a Alpine 9855, Boston Rally RC620 (old style), Xtant 603x and a Image Dynamics ID10 in a fiberglass box. 

I've been on the fence of trying either the Type-X Pro or an active setup w/ SEAS Mid/Tweet for front stage and I'm undecided on amps/substage. 

But enuff of me being OT here...


----------



## Mtriple (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice attention to detail, great job!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

My hats off to you, there are alot of guys on this forum who are truly artists and you are one of them. I only wish I had the patience and talent to do things like this. unfortunatley I pay alot for my work. Great job, keep it up!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very Clean,
Love the install..
I have not heard the SPX' Pro's yet..
Keep us posted..
Wish I Had the time to do such detail..


----------



## Beerhero (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, now you can say that is was some kind of factory "premium sound" option


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks great  gonna start on my own someitme soon when i get some downtime...i am still trying to find the stock looking A pillar covering material with the matrix honeycomb pattern...did you have any luck? my local upholstery place have something similar, but its padded...

b


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow really impressive work there props to you there mate


----------



## suorum (Oct 23, 2007)

Man!! You are some kind of Mac Iver!! AWESOME INSTALL!


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone. This is finally starting to come together. Too bad I have nois issues - I'll make another post about that in the general section.

Bing - Best I can tell is the OEM stuff is grille cloth. I have not had success tracking down a match. If you find something, please let me know.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will let you know once i get to my A pillars...

did you try grille cloth? i think if we can find the right color, two layers on it should look abut right?

b


----------



## flipGTO (Jan 23, 2008)

Very impressive. I am now inspired to re-do my brother's srt4 and start on my GTO


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Believe it or not I'm actually thinking about changing around the set-up. What would you guys think about replacing the Alpine tweets with an array of dual Peerless 2" widebands on each pillar? Perhaps even a D'Appolito array with a small tweeter sandwiched between the two 2" Peerless? I'm also reconsidering my source unit for a car PC running something like Audiolense.


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

Personally, I'd finish up what you have on your plate, as the tweeter work is done, and the headunit is in. That way you can play with it and see where the weaknesses are before throwing money at it. 



FYI, I'm in town, so if you need a hand with anything let me know. Not that you need help or anything.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

LastResort said:


> Personally, I'd finish up what you have on your plate, as the tweeter work is done, and the headunit is in. That way you can play with it and see where the weaknesses are before throwing money at it.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm in town, so if you need a hand with anything let me know. Not that you need help or anything.



I'm leaving for Vegas this afternoon for work and will be back Friday. Maybe we can get together this weekend and you can give me your thoughts? The system is up and running with a temporary solution for a sub.


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> I'm leaving for Vegas this afternoon for work and will be back Friday. Maybe we can get together this weekend and you can give me your thoughts? The system is up and running with a temporary solution for a sub.


Sure, I would certainly like to get together and chat. Shoot me a PM when you get back in.


----------



## Rove (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm loving your attention to detail. This is the exact sort of precision I plan on implementing into my build.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

I love your install, I feel like buying a legacy just to copy you...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> I love your install, I feel like buying a legacy just to copy you...


Do it!! us LGT owners love our cars  total sleeper, and doenst take much to get around 400 hp at the crank  its very amusing watch carrera S drivers's face as my car inches closer in their rear view mirror lol...

but not the easier car for audio in a few sense...while simultaneously very accomodating in others hehe


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. It looks likes all positive comments, except for the two that left a "terrible" rating, I would like to know why and what you would have done differently. I'm already considering a re-design. Point me in the right direction.


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2008)

is that a little overkill sound deadening + ensolite? that looks like it took forever....


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

top notch install, nice wiring job !

not too sure how great your mounting location on the serius antena is though...


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

great job, I like your style! Question, How did you get the material to stick to the abs plastic A-pillars? A upholstery shops say that the glue will break away as soon on very hot days. Is there a way from stopping this from happening? I love the suede on part in the car.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

customaudioman said:


> great job, I like your style! Question, How did you get the material to stick to the abs plastic A-pillars? A upholstery shops say that the glue will break away as soon on very hot days. Is there a way from stopping this from happening? I love the suede on part in the car.


I used VSS spray adhesive on the front and a product from Beacon, specifically made for fabric to secure the backside where the material folds around the panel and ends. We will find out when it starts getting warm here how well it works.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

rsvchad said:


> I used VSS spray adhesive on the front and a product from Beacon, specifically made for fabric to secure the backside where the material folds around the panel and ends. We will find out when it starts getting warm here how well it works.


thanks for the reply. I talked to sales at select products in FL. He told me it will stick forever if I clean the parts well, then sand with 80-100 grit first then 220. Then use the contact glue you spray from a air gun. It on there forever. Said in FL where its hot all the time, they dont have any problems at all.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

rsvchad said:


> As a precursor for subwoofer install I went ahead and added a vent to the rear deck to help get sub-bass into the cabin. The Legacy's have a fold-down center arm rest with pass-through, but I didn't want to drive around with it down all the time. Fortunately the Legacy also has an 8-inch hole in the rear deck where the OEM Japanese Legacies get an optional subwoofer. In US spec cars this hole is covered with a block-off plate, which I took care of in short order.


Thanks for that killer tip. I have to see if my WRX has this blockign plate. I doubt it does, but then I might drill a hole anyway. It will improve my sub into cabin.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

placenta said:


> Thanks for that killer tip. I have to see if my WRX has this blockign plate. I doubt it does, but then I might drill a hole anyway. It will improve my sub into cabin.



If I remember correctly you don't have the plate and you have openings on both sides.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

rsvchad said:


> If I remember correctly you don't have the plate and you have openings on both sides.


Thanks. Damn that means I won't gain any sub output with that method.. It can shake my eyeballs a tiny bit when I max it out on Welcome to the Machine intro. So many enough bass is getting into the cabin.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

placenta said:


> Thanks for that killer tip. I have to see if my WRX has this blockign plate. I doubt it does, but then I might drill a hole anyway. It will improve my sub into cabin.


it helps alot.

the rear speakers are mounted in the rear deck in my GC...I took them out, and the bass just flows through the holes ....sounds MUCH better than before 


I wonder though... if the JDM legacy has a sub there... how do they keep the trunk taught ???


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

daesonn said:


> is that a little overkill sound deadening + ensolite? that looks like it took forever....


Yes, because apparently your car just needs the Ensolite.


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

placenta said:


> Thanks. Damn that means I won't gain any sub output with that method.. It can shake my eyeballs a tiny bit when I max it out on Welcome to the Machine intro. So many enough bass is getting into the cabin.


What he is saying is there is no plate to remove, it's just an opening very similar to the picture he has posted. And it's on both sides. Should be a snap to make happen.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey, i figured out our A pillar material problem, i hvanet gotten around to posting my install log yet, but here is a teaser pic for ya 










thats the stock material on it hehe


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> hey, i figured out our A pillar material problem, i hvanet gotten around to posting my install log yet, but here is a teaser pic for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Definitely make sure that gets posted...I'll be getting a LGT in a few months and want my tweeters on axis!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

on axis then what i did to make it look stock prolly wont work


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I am subscribed to this now!


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

damn nice, i love my 05 LGT .. wish i was talented enough to do the headunit like that, for now my 9887 is mounted in the glove box

ive been wanting to do the tweets on the pillars but was afraid to due to the airbags, but now i see how it was done it is a possibility


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

More pics please!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

updates?


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Wheres the sub?


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

One of these days I'll get back to it. The sub (Polk SR124) is sitting on my garage floor Has been since February. I have a single Alpine Type-R 12" in a pre-fab sealed box for the time being.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by anonymous
The first sign of maturity is the discovery that the volume knob also turns to the left.

or the discovery that your ears don't hear as well as they used to


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

illnastyimpreza said:


> Originally Posted by anonymous
> The first sign of maturity is the discovery that the volume knob also turns to the left.
> 
> or the discovery that your ears don't hear as well as they used to


LoL I dont have that problem


----------



## rasahman (Jan 28, 2007)

rsvchad: this is a legendary install!! you are inspiring a lot of people here, including me!!

ok, i've got a noobie question. u've got 3 relays there, each rated at 30A. its probably gonna power the amp turn on leads, ventilation fans etc etc... i doubt thats gonna demand 90A (30Ax3) in total. 
i'm asking this is because i'm working on my own install now and plan to use only one 12V 30A relay to turn on two amps and 4 fans. is there any noise/safety issues that i've missed out here? or is it better to have a seperate relay for each of the amps and one for the fans?

if it helps the amps are rated at [email protected] and [email protected] (gonna use this for the sub)

cheers guys and sorry if this is kinda OT  ..


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

This is a kick ass install. Nice work.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

This install is about to be revamped. New drivers, new locations etc. If anyone is wondering about the uhm "questionable" pictures in the thread it is in response to a Venezualin commerce site (or a reseller that participates on the site) using my pictures to promote thier products without my permission. I appologize if anyone is caught off guard or offended, but we cannot edit our posts


----------



## drewpage55 (Aug 3, 2008)

AWESOME.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

great install ,,now i know how im going to do my a-pillars .


----------



## davidpeter (Jul 25, 2011)

This is an awesome setup. It has inspired many ideas for my legacy setup. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Where did you buy the monster cable for the rca's?


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

You've done this before!


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

Fireseeker said:


> Where did you buy the monster cable for the rca's?


I'm about to post some of it for sale in the classifieds. Keep an eye out.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the Legacy still going to be your car of choice? I bought a 2008 in 08 with basic a/c because of all the horror stories I read about the radio/ac intergration.. I really like my car still. I used the factory tweet locations, but seeing this it has be rethinking...thank you for the pics and ideas.


----------



## ricerocket (Dec 6, 2010)

awesome work my man. This build is nothing short of top notch work!!


----------

